# הגבר הכי תותח בלה-פאז מת על ישראלים ונותן מלא הנחות והפיצה שלו ענקית וטעימה



## Hebrew2020

I saw the attached sign in La Paz, Bolivia. Could anyone translate the last two lines?


----------



## aavichai

ונותן מלא הנחות
and he gives a lot of "sales" (low prices)

והפיצה
שלו ענקית וטעימה
and his pizza is huge and tasty

קומה מעל גלאדיס
one floor above Gladys


----------



## elroy

aavichai said:


> ונותן מלא הנחות
> and he gives a lot of "sales" (low prices)


 In this context, I would say "he gives lots of discounts."


----------



## aavichai

Yes, you are right
discounts is the word

(My English is not "perfect" so I forgot that one)


----------



## amikama

By the way, how would you translate הגבר הכי תותח in this context?


----------



## elroy

"the hottest guy/man"?


----------



## amikama

תותח isn't exactly 'hot' (=attractive), but more like 'cool'. So maybe "the coolest guy in La Paz"...


----------



## elroy

Ah, okay, I may have confused it with חתיך. 

Isn't תותח stronger than "cool"?  I feel like "cool" is pretty tame.  How about "the most awesome guy"?


----------



## amikama

Yes, "the most awesome guy" may work


----------

